# Two Hours to First Agility Trial



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

... and surprisingly, I'm not really nervous. We have one run in NADAC Tunnelers, depending on how tonight goes we might go back on Sunday for another go at Tunnelers and Jumpers. 

Are we ready? Not even a little bit.

Do I desperately want to qualify? You betcha.

Am I going to get lost three obstacles in and blow the run for us? Probably. 

But, I think we'll have fun either way and it will be nice to have a dog in the ring for once! There will be videos, from multiple angles if I can manage it.  

I have a chair, a crate, water, food, and a tennis ball. Is there anything else I really need?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> Am I going to get lost three obstacles in and blow the run for us? Probably.


My dog was PHENOMENAL at agility. Me, not so much. I'm also that person who stops dead and wonders what the next obstacle is.



RaeganW said:


> But, I think we'll have fun either way and it will be nice to have a dog in the ring for once! There will be videos, from multiple angles if I can manage it.


Good attitude! 



RaeganW said:


> I have a chair, a crate, water, food, and a tennis ball. Is there anything else I really need?


Don't forget the dog!

Good luck!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Good luck! 

Kit Q'ed her first run ever, which was a NADAC weavers course. You could have knocked me over with a feather. But your first several trials really aren't about Q's. As long as you're having fun, it doesn't matter.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

HAVE FUN! Good luck and let us know how it goes...did I mention "have fun".


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> I have a chair, a crate, water, food, and a tennis ball. Is there anything else I really need?


Bailey's.

And perhaps, ... a rosary.



Have fun !


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Video:





We Q'd. 

4th tunnel, the green one, I tried to rear cross but we've never done that before. I also told him "Green!"
I'm not sure why he missed the bright blue tunnel just past the judge? I was pretty surprised when he pulled off it
The orange - blue - green sequence was the only really difficult part. I tried to dodge behind the entrance to the orange, and while it worked for me it wasn't that graceful. The only other option I can see working is sending through the bright blue, calling back through the orange (so you'd be standing at the exit of the orange) and front crossing into the light blue and running straight to the green and the end of the course.

YPS 4.13 Time/Dist: 36.50/151.00

Overall, I'm very happy with how it went. 

Things to work on: 
Here - move laterally toward me
Out - move laterally away from me
Go - drive forward
Handler needs to learn how to run without looking crippled.

Going back to the same venue/location next weekend. If I can, I'm going to try to make a 3 day camping trip for me and Marsh! We'll have a chance to finish the Tunnelers title (!!!) and I want to put him in Jumpers too. Probably won't have weave poles down yet but maybe we'll have contacts.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Wish we had tunnelers in AAC, it looks like lots of fun. The closest we have is Jumpers which is jumps and tunnels and sometimes Chute (closed tunnel).


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Off to a great start, and it truly seemed that you were having fun! Great to hear so much praise for your dog.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

You both looked great! Congrats on the Q. Tunnelers is always so fast and furious. It's my weakest event. My dog is so much faster than me.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

There are no weave poles in NADAC Jumpers (unless they've changed the rules since I've last competed in NADAC) so you don't need to worry about them 

Congrats on the Q


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Well this last weekend was not so good. The first run I pointed at the wrong tunnel, so that was an NQ, but I'm not sure what happened to the other two, they kind of fell apart after the opening. Anyway, videos, feel free to pick them apart (in fact I'd appreciate it).


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

For a new/younger dog Marsh is doing really well! Your first run was perfect! As you mentioned, you just pointed in the wrong direction for 1 second which caused the off course, but the run was well done otherwise!! The other two runs also had some really nice stuff in them! The second run you turned too late after the 3rd jump or so which caused Marsh to run behind you. What my instructor tells me is that once you know the dog is committed to the jump start moving to where you need to go next. And for the rest of run #2 and for run #3 it was just connection and timing. With a fast dog like Marsh you need to really think on your feet and you only have a split second to get into the right position or the dog will zoom off course. Happens to me ALL the time!  And obviously it gets better the more you trial and the more you practice. But congrats on what you have accomplished so far!!


----------

